# Breast soreness after weaning



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

A week ago today, I nursed my son for the last time. As much as I didn't want to wean him, I'm suffering from malabsorption, malnutrition, and I'm constantly battling dehydration due to an extended illness. We reached the point where we realized the loss of fluid and nutrition was more than I can handle at this point, after several months of trying to make this work so I could keep nursing. I've been sick for over 7 months. He was only night nursing when we decided to wean. I've cried over this a whole lot, but I feel that we made the best decision given the circumstances.

Now I've noticed that my breasts are sore. I have had no engorgement in the past week. I kept a close check, since I'm prone to mastitis and wanted to do everything to prevent it. Is this normal for weaning, or could it just be PMS? My period is due Fri the 16th. If it's PMS, it's more painful than what I epxerienced while nursing, as I had little breast pain the week before my period while nursing.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

My breasts hurt for about a month, just sore feeling -- though no engorgment. Then about a couple months later they again got sore and I thought in no way it could be related but it was. Be careful not really touch your breasts that much, don't try and see if you are still lactating by squeezing some out, it will start it all up again. And a cabage leaf may be a little comforting (place it from the fridge right to your bra wear till it gets wilty and then swtich out. It will reduce milk and comfort). ANd my first period after weaning was wicked and it messed up my cycles even though I was quite regular while BFing (I was Bfing 17 months so things really regulate out) and I weaned very very slowly.


----------

